# World's Longest Yard Sale - THIS WEEK - Alabama to Michigan



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2020)

World's Longest Yard Sale is going on this week. Wed/Thurs are usually the best days to buy. I will be near the start in Gadsten Al. Tabor Rd/Regal Row intersection.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2020)

__





						Route Map | 127 Yard Sale
					

Interactive route map for the 127 Yard Sale.




					www.127yardsale.com


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 4, 2020)

That is really cool.  I have actually driven a section of this route on 127.  My mother in law lives in Eaton Ohio and i used to drive up to Memory Lane on 127 when visiting her.  Neat old towns on that route...  You dont see that out here in Washington state!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2020)

I drove it all the way to summer Memory Lane one year. It is an interesting little slice of Americana. I've seen a few Europeans down this way, and one year Hannibal from PR came by in his RV that we all know from the swap meets.

I always sell a lot there and I always get a few leads.


----------

